# Авиационные симуляторы > Авиационные симуляторы - оборудование >  Выбор джойстика для реактивного истребителя

## Д.Срибный

Открываем новый раздел на форуме!
Встал вопрос выбора джойстика для DCS World.
Выбираю между VKB Modern Combat Grip (MCG) и VIRPIL VPC Constellation ALPHA.

Есть ли у кого опыт работы с этими ручками? Какие-нибудь отзывы?

----------


## Антон

Приветствую! Берите ВКБ. Использую данную ручку (MCG PRO)уже около 2х лет доволен как слон. 

По сравнению с Вирпилами у них лучше качество + более продвинутый софт + удобнее использовать на столе.

Из "минусов" пока нету РУДа от ВКБ (если хотите комплект),но его обещают в этом году.

А почему рассматриваете именно Constellation ALPHA,а не Мангуста?)

Могу например в скайпе рассказать подробнее)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Антон, спасибо за ответ!
Хотелось бы, конечно, комплект, но если РУД выйдет до конца года, то вполне можно и подождать.
Рассматривал Constellation ALPHA лишь только потому, что это более новая модель. Ну и видел на реддите положительный обзор на него ))
У ВКБ сайт не очень понятный. 
Вроде бы как есть две модели MCG:

MODERN COMBAT GRIP PRO FOR MAMBA BASE (5-PIN)

Совместим с базами: 
Black Mamba Mk.II and Mk.III
Fat Black Mamba Mk.II and Mk.III
Vintage Mamba
Gladiator Pro Mk.I
и

MODERN COMBAT GRIP (MCG) SOCKET REV. B, - у этой модели есть варианты с твистом/без твиста и вариант про.

Совместим с базами:
Gunfighter Mk.II
Gunfighter Mk.III
converted Gladiator non-Pro (using Upgrade Kit Lite)
Как я понял, главное отличие в базе? Остальные параметры вроде как идентичны.
Некоторых баз нету в каталоге вообще. Например - черная мамба... 

И опять таки, если я правильно понял, то актуальная комбинация это Gunfighter Mk.III base + MCG Pro grip... 
В общем, надо разбираться ))

----------


## Антон

Мамба уже устаревшая линейка. Сейчас все в основном покупают не по отдельности (базу и ручку), а сразу укомплектованный джойстик.

РУД ну прямо обещают в это году))

Самая последняя модель у ВКБ из серии "Gunfighter" - это Gunfighter Mk.III (Rev.B) MCG Pro

https://shop.vkb-sim.pro/items/gunfi...rev-b-mcg-pro/

Из линейки "Gladiator" - Gladiator NXT

https://shop.vkb-sim.pro/items/gladiator-nxt/

----------


## Д.Срибный

РУД посмотрел, какой планируется. Не знаю как по функциональностии, но по виду РУД от Вирпила выглядит в разы круче и эргономичнее )))

ВКБ


Вирпил


Интересно, а можно использовать ручку от ВКБ в комбинации с РУД от Вирпила?

----------


## Антон

> РУД посмотрел, какой планируется. Не знаю как по функциональностии, но по виду РУД от Вирпила выглядит в разы круче и эргономичнее )))


Это пока "бютжетненький" руд для линейки "Gladiator". Планируется что-то типа такого



Продукцию можно сочетать без проблем

----------


## Д.Срибный

ну этот выглядит гораздо лучше чем тот, что я нашел у них на сайте )) если еще и по цене будет интереснее, то совсем хорошо )

Насчет совместимости - спасибо. Есть над чем подумать. Потому что по ценам ВКБ однозначно лучше.

----------


## Антон

> ну этот выглядит гораздо лучше чем тот, что я нашел у них на сайте )) если еще и по цене будет интереснее, то совсем хорошо )
> 
> Насчет совместимости - спасибо. Есть над чем подумать. Потому что по ценам ВКБ однозначно лучше.


По цене обещают в районе 200 баксов)

----------

